# Will he make Pope&Young



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

This magnificent 7 point was photographed off our lease yesterday and I am going to be hunting him hard for my first bow buck. Even though he is only a 7 point, I was wondering if he would score as a Pope and Young buck due to his tine and main beam length.


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

Getting close but I think he's not there yet. IMO!


----------



## Trash2 (Jun 26, 2013)

Pretty deer but no


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

If your asking IF he will make the P&Y book>>NO<< the min is 125...


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

No, in my opinion he will not make it. The extra point will not add to the score. You are only going to get credit for 6 points. I think if he was an 8 with matching points he would be close.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope! But he needs to come out and he's a great mature buck.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Nope.....just compared it to my buck from last year and you would fall shy. Still something you should try to stick


----------

